# VB Zeitformat - Differenz errechnen???



## A5 Infoschlampe (25. April 2003)

Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem was das Rechnen mit Variablen betrifft.

Also ich habe 2 Textfelder wo jeweils die Uhrzeit als STRING drinnsteht.

also txtTime_1.text="15:45" und txtTime_2.text="22:15"

Und nun soll er mir ganz simpel die differenz ausrechnen. Kann ich die strings irgendwie in ein TIME format umdeklarieren, damit er das bei einer subtraktion automatisch machen kann?

für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar,

ciaoi


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. April 2003)

Servus!


```
Dim difmin As Integer
                        'von                  bis
diffmin = DateDiff("n", CDate(Me.Text5), CDate(Me.Text7))

MsgBox CInt(diffmin / 60) & " Stunde(n) " & (diffmin Mod 60) & "Minute(n)"
```

Gruss Tom


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (25. April 2003)

super funktioniert - Danke!

habe nur noch eine kleine Frage:

wie schauts aus wenn die anfangszeit 22:00 und die endzeit 05:00 uhr ist.

dann soll ja rauskommen 7,0 anstelle von -17,0 std.?????
????

ist für nachtarbeit gedacht, deswegen


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (25. April 2003)

erst mal nachdenken, dann schreiben  

natürlich kann mans von 24 als gesamtwert abziehn und erhält den rest.... 

alkles klar, danke nochmals


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. April 2003)

Servus!

Wenn du die Daten in der Form

von: 22:00 25.4.2003

bis: 05:00 26.4.2003

eingibst ... tut er das gewollte ---> 7 Stunden

... diese Methode hat dann auch den Vorteil, dass

von: 22:00 25.4.2003

bis: 05:00 27.4.2003 

korrekt in 31 Studen umgewandelt werden...

Gruss Tom


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (25. April 2003)

easy - thx


----------

